# Resin Question



## Schroedc (Jan 6, 2016)

So I need to start learning some casting to try and do something a customer wants. I won't be using a pressure pot initially, I need something clear to cast paper around a tube. Is Silmar resin the way to go? If so which one? If not, what should I be looking at?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 6, 2016)

I use the silmar 41 I think it is.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 6, 2016)

That is the one.


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 6, 2016)

Some die hard Alumilite fans may argue it but Silmar 41 is the best choice for any tube in casting especially since you are not going to be using pressure.

Make sure to seal up your paper before you cast it or it can de-laminate from the tube. I don't recommend Mod Podge because it is water based and has been known to cause problems.

For the stamp blanks that I have done with old canceled stamps I glued the stamps on with white Elmer's and let them sit for 24-48 hours. Then I sealed them with a couple of coats of medium CA then cast them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 6, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> Some die hard Alumilite fans may argue it but Silmar 41 is the best choice for any tube in casting especially since you are not going to be using pressure.
> 
> Make sure to seal up your paper before you cast it or it can de-laminate from the tube. I don't recommend Mod Podge because it is water based and has been known to cause problems.
> 
> For the stamp blanks that I have done with old canceled stamps I glued the stamps on with white Elmer's and let them sit for 24-48 hours. Then I sealed them with a couple of coats of medium CA then cast them.



I wonder how it'd go using the new self adhesive ones.....


----------



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I wonder how it'd go using the new self adhesive ones.....



Jim Swank @arkie uses the self adhesive ones. He's said that he applies them, seals them with CA, then casts them. I was quite happy with the handful of his blanks that I've turned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 6, 2016)

@Tclem @Final Strut - Where is the best place to purchase from? I'm not finding many suppliers and the shipping I'm finding is crazy high.


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @Tclem @Final Strut - Where is the best place to purchase from? I'm not finding many suppliers and the shipping I'm finding is crazy high.



I usually get mine through US composites. I got my last batch from somewhere else but can't remember the name of the place off hand. If I get out to the shop tonight I will look on the can to see where it came from.

https://www.uscomposites.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SM-S41100

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 6, 2016)

Us composites and woodsnwhimseys has the one gallon


----------

